# Gundula Janowitz sings ODABELLA? Who knew?



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

I came across this video by sheer accident and was surprised (horrified?) to hear that this role from Verdi's *Attila* was actually in her repertoire at one time, along with Maria from *Simon Boccanegra*, both roles I wouldn't think of her singing. But that's my prejudice, I suppose.






I must qualify the "horrified" comment. I don't mean to disparage Miss Janowitz's ability, but to express my dismay that she would even consider applying her voice to the violent music of Odabella (though she gets to sing a calmer aria also).

The video is rather quirky.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I think she would have made a wonderful Amelia in Boccanegra. However, Odabella is an odd role for her to have sung.

N.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Seen as she sung Don Carlo and La Boheme I am not that surprised, you can hear both on CD , so is the aria you mentioned by the way.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Odabella is a B**** of a role, true. But singing it in smaller regional houses early in her career is different from singing it at Vienna or Berlin.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Rogerx said:


> Seen as she sung Don Carlo and La Boheme I am not that surprised, you can hear both on CD , so is the aria you mentioned by the way.


Hence why I can imagine her as a sumptious Amelia (possibly in a smaller house). However Odabella is quite different from Elisabetta or Mimi vocally.

N.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

The Conte said:


> Hence why I can imagine her as a sumptious Amelia (possibly in a smaller house). However Odabella is quite different from Elisabetta or Mimi vocally.
> 
> N.


I can imagine her as Amelia Grimaldi, as her lyric soprano would be apt for the role (though I'd prefer a different voice), but Odabella was a surprise, whatever the size of the house in which she sang the role.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Odabella is a B**** of a role, true. But singing it in smaller regional houses early in her career is different from singing it at Vienna or Berlin.


The size of the house should make no difference on how a singer sings a role.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

was it the whole role or just the aria? what from I've heard so far, she did a pretty good job.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> was it the whole role or just the aria? what from I've heard so far, she did a pretty good job.


It was in her repertoire.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

She does a much better job than I would have expected, and summons up significantly more dramatic intensity than I've heard in some of her other recorded roles. Still, it's probably best she didn't subject her voice to a role like this for long (*cough* Suliotis *cough*).


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Try as I might, I haven't been able to find out how many times Gundula Janowitz has sung Odabella in *Attila*. Parterre intimates she may have sung it more often than Amelia Grimaldi in *Simon Boccanegra*, her other frequent (?) Verdi role.

All I could find was a performance at the Deutsche Oper in Berlin. There is a recording available at Opera Depot For the curious.


----------

